

Robot city: how the machines are driving Pittsburgh's future - grej
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/23/4749276/robot-city-how-machines-are-driving-the-future-of-pittsburgh

======
cLeEOGPw
The video editor tries to appeal to those people who would think that robotics
takes away jobs and that robots might "uprise" against humans, while the
content will mostly be interesting to robotics enthusiasts. Seems like the
journalist wanted to make doom-bringer dystopian video about robots but
failed.

